# Best Mini Mod



## Muchis (10/2/17)

Hi Members,

I have a joyetech ocular c as a daily mod. Looking for something small to carry around.

Had my eye on either the Tarot nano or the RX mini. 

Any thoughts on the above or any other mini mod?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LynkedZA (10/2/17)

Tarot looks cool no ideas further sorry

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/2/17)

What about a pico mega? you will get small size but good battery life with a 26650. Least 4500Mah. which is double what you will get from the above 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Muchis (10/2/17)

Now that's an option, plus a removable battery is always better....also heard of a new pico with 2 x 186500s but need to see it the former factor

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gersh (10/2/17)

Is the alien al85 in SA yet? .. it looks better than the pico. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/2/17)

Pico all the way bro, the new copper version looks proper, @KieranD at Vape Cartel has them at a great price with the melo mini 3
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...-mods/products/pico-copper-75w-tc-starter-kit


----------



## Muchis (10/2/17)

Gersh said:


> Is the alien al85 in SA yet? .. it looks better than the pico.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great in pics and I loved my alien but haven't seen it here

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya (10/2/17)

here we go for the pico dual battery mod.
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...-dual-200w-tc-starter-kit?variant=33752047747


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/2/17)

Yagya said:


> here we go for the pico dual battery mod.
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...-dual-200w-tc-starter-kit?variant=33752047747


Its not really pocket friendly tho. Its quite thick


----------



## Muchis (10/2/17)

Yeah then may as well get a minikin, they seem similar in size

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/2/17)

Here's a pic of the tarot nano for a size idea, note I do not have the biggest hands around

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yagya (10/2/17)

it looks like the pico dual is bigger than the minikin v2. just 5mm shorter but fatter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (10/2/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Here's a pic of the tarot nano for a size idea, note I do not have the biggest hands around
> View attachment 84614



Inputs on the device have been looking at them for some time now


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/2/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Inputs on the device have been looking at them for some time now


So far I've been loving it, check out mike vapes review on YouTube. Fast charging, 2500mah, good choice of colors, affordable and that omni chip that sets the wattage for you according to the resistance in your coil is perfect for the wife coz she has no idea how to set it on the pico despite trying to teach her a couple hundred times, the tank included is great too, haven't tried the clapton but the ceramic gives great flavor and it's top airflow so can't leak


----------



## Muchis (10/2/17)

Tarot nano is by far the best looking one...red and carbon fibre is a beut....I'm sure the ceramics are great on flavor as well.....leaning towards this one....just one Question, how long does the battery last

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersh (10/2/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Here's a pic of the tarot nano for a size idea, note I do not have the biggest hands around
> View attachment 84614



I have a tarot pro and always looked at this device as a second option ,one day , because of the looks and the chip.


----------



## Stosta (10/2/17)

Muchis said:


> Tarot nano is by far the best looking one...red and carbon fibre is a beut....I'm sure the ceramics are great on flavor as well.....leaning towards this one....just one Question, how long does the battery last
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Here is a short breakdown on it...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-tarot-nano-kit.t32855/

There is also a video at the bottom of the page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (10/2/17)

Love that green colour


----------



## Schnappie (10/2/17)

Still very happy with this setup!


----------



## Fuzz (10/2/17)

I have the Smok OSUB Plus, goes to 80W also has a 3000mah battery. I use it as a compact / daily:







A pic of it compared to the G Priv.

Also feels really premium and weighty, and I love the fire bar it has going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (10/2/17)

My daily driver for the last 7 days has been the Snowolf Mini 80w (3000mah Built in battery).
I would normally only carry a 2 battery mod as I am a heavy vaper. 
For now its been great to carry and the built in battery lasts me the whole day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Muchis (10/2/17)

Anyone have the RX mini?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jus_Joos (10/2/17)

Second the snow wolf mini plus. 3000mah is a winner. Got one on Wednesday and haven't touched my rx2/3 since.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UVESHAN (11/2/17)

RXmini 80W 
Serpent alto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/2/17)

Muchis said:


> Anyone have the RX mini?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



RX mini is great but the battery will last until after lunch time if it is your only device. It's brilliant for a trip to the shops, etc but it won't last u the whole day. This off course depends on your vaping style and type of atty you use. It may last you the entire day of you don't chain Vape of if you have a high resistance atty.

As per below, my RX mini as accompanied by my all day mod, the Vgod pro in this instance.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (11/2/17)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the epic Joyetech eVic VTC mini or VTwo mini. Brilliant mods, I have a VTC mini and admittedly sometimes wish for better battery life. I have to charge during the day but then again, I'm pumping 50-60 watts on my Baby Beast.

When I had a Melo 2, and was vaping at 30-40 watts, I would get through the work day.

I like the VTC, it has TC and upgradeable software. It's got a good size and form factor.

If you do get a VTC mini, don't get the cubis tank, heavy spit back on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Vermaak (11/2/17)

Vaporeon13 said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the epic Joyetech eVic VTC mini or VTwo mini. Brilliant mods, I have a VTC mini and admittedly sometimes wish for better battery life. I have to charge during the day but then again, I'm pumping 50-60 watts on my Baby Beast.
> 
> When I had a Melo 2, and was vaping at 30-40 watts, I would get through the work day.
> 
> ...



I started with a VTC mini. Was an awesome no nonsense mod, and there's loads of custom firmware to customize it the way you want it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis (15/2/17)

So I took the plunge today....twice...hot me the Tarot nano and the pico...I am absolutely loving the Tarot, surprisingly good battery life and an awesome chip. Love the fact that such a small mod has such advanced features and really enjoying the CCW curve of wattage function....haven't yet had the chance to play with the pico as the Tarot hasn't left my hand....early days but it may well fully replace my ocular

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (15/2/17)

Gersh said:


> Is the alien al85 in SA yet? .. it looks better than the pico.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its here


http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...en-baby-al-85-starter-kit?variant=34283242115

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (15/2/17)

Have to admit @KieranD is slashing all the other vendors when it comes to Smok products,cheapest on the Alien,V8 stick and now the AL85,keep it up VapeCartel

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Muchis (15/2/17)

Damn I wanted this and was at the greenside store yesterday    ...now stuck with the pico

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (15/2/17)

Muchis said:


> Damn I wanted this and was at the greenside store yesterday    ...now stuck with the pico
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Dont even bother putting it in the classifields,you just gonna get depressed if it sits there,rather enjoy it!


----------



## Muchis (15/2/17)

Haha...true

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

